# What books do you like to read?



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 4, 2012)

What do you read?  I started reading novels about six years ago and read every night before bed.  I go through tons of books.  I am wondering about a kindle, which I haven't considered before, mostly because of storage issues.  These are just a few of my favorite authors - 

JR Ward
Nalini Sing
Kim Harrison
Laurrel K Hamilton
Jeaniene Frost
Linda Robertson


----------



## Relle (Jan 4, 2012)

I like -

Maeve Binchey
Di Morrissey


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 4, 2012)

Me too Relle, I aslo like Patricia Cornwell and Bryce Courtney


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 4, 2012)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Me too Relle, I aslo like Patricia Cornwell and Bryce Courtney


  Me to ... especially love Bryce Courtney!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 5, 2012)

It seems you Aussie girls like the same things, that is interesting!  I just bought a few more books from Amazon.  The thing about the Kindle is that books cost more.  They always have paperbacks buy 3 get one free, but Kindle is full price.  At $8 a book, that is a good savings.  They should be cheaper, no printing involved!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a KiwiGirl and love Keri Hulme ... as a Kiwi writer.

I buy books from the book depository in the UK ... great prices.  I don't have a kindle, but have a few books on my iPhone for 'filling' in time at airport and places like that.  It's ok reading, but can't imagine not having real books ... but then it wasn't that long ago I could imagine a world without CDs ... etc.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 5, 2012)

LMAO....i use the book depository too....especially if its a hard to find book...I do like an Author called Richard North Patterson but he doesnt seem to have written anything for a while


And Soapgurl $8 is cheap, I pay anywhere up to $30 for a decent book


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I got a Kindle for xmas, and I am having fun looking around in the amazon store picking out what to read, I've also grabbed a heap of freebies on there too. Now I just need some more time to read them all!!


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2012)

I just found Laurell K Hamilton, I'm on book 5 now.  

I cheat and use audiobooks, I usually go through 2 or 3 each week.  Earbuds, iPhone and my soap room.  My life.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Deda, I need to get into those audio books, I am thinking they may help me with my sleep issues, as some nights I sit up reading for hours and hours if I can't sleep, and that in itself presents another problem, because once I've sat up reading of course I can't get back to sleep, it's a vicious cycle. Of course I would doze off at the drop of a hat if someone was reading it to me LOL


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2012)

Exactly!  I download them for free from my local library.


----------



## Relle (Jan 5, 2012)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> LMAO....i use the book depository too....especially if its a hard to find book...I do like an Author called Richard North Patterson but he doesnt seem to have written anything for a while
> 
> 
> And Soapgurl $8 is cheap, I pay anywhere up to $30 for a decent book



Me too, with the book dep and I have to have real books cause I love the smell of new pages and just turning them. I NEVER loan my books to anyone.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 5, 2012)

DON'T lend your books out.  I used to and I not only never got two back but I can't even remember the name of this neat old Gothic one I liked or the author.  I don't recommend lending anything out really.  I also never got two tapes back when a friend and I had a falling out.  I didn't press for them though because I just didn't want to see her ever again.

I was liking Val McDermitt mysteries for awhile but her Tony Hill series got very repetitive.  I didn't even finish the last one a third of the way through.


----------



## Chay (Jan 5, 2012)

I got a kindle for Christmas this year too. Love it!! I used to carry a book with me at all times, sometimes several books. Now my back and shoulders hurt less and I switched to a smaller purse.   
My favorite author is Christine Feehan


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 5, 2012)

NOPE dont lend mine either...and I know what u r talking about Relle ...


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2012)

I read constantly. Not just audiobooks, but real, hold in your hands, turn the page books. However, I almost never buy books. Cookbooks? I've got a nice collection. Technical How-To?  Got a shelf of those, too.  My youngest son has a summer /Holiday job at a neat old used book store specializing in collections, so naturaly our library has an entire wall full of old first editions and rare books. But regular fiction and best sellers? The kind of book I'm only going to read once?  Nope, I'm a library lover. I visit the local library at least once a week. I'm super frugal when it comes to buying things with lasting value. I'd rather pay $100 for theater tickets than a few books I'll only read and pass on.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't lend mine out either!  I unfortunately live in a small town with a limited library.  I want all the new release books, they do tend to get the hardbacks.  But I won't go on a wait list for a book.  Amazon sells them for around $16, never thought I would buy hardbacks though.  They are heavy and difficult to read laying down.  I much prefer a paperback!

Deda - Laurell K Hamilton is awesome.  Her newer books are odd, I like the older ones.  I think the next one is 19?  You have lots of good books ahead of you!


----------



## Relle (Jan 6, 2012)

I go to the library as well and usually get the novels out to read as I won't read them twice. We have a good library selection and updated books, I get the craft magazines as there only seems to be one or two things in these that I want a pattern for and that saves on subscriptions - I only get one now and thats from the US because its half the price here.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 6, 2012)

When I have time to read, I find I usually spend most of it reading on the soaping forums, wouldn't you know!  

I don't have a Kindle or a Nook or anything like that (my computer is a bad enough time stealer for me!). Call me old fashioned, but there's just something comforting to me about curling up on the couch and reading a real page turner with actual pages. 

I'm not into novels at all, although I used to be quite the avid novel reader when I was younger and had lots more free time. The only exception I would make to that would be the novels Tolkien and C.S. Lewis. There's just something about their way of writing that is so engaging to me. I find I can re-read their books every couple of years or so and never get tired of them. They just don't seem to make writers like that anymore. 

Other than the above, cookbooks and gardening books are a special weakness of mine. Also- I _love_ reading books on history as well autobiographies (another weakness), and the Bible has always fascinated me, too. Over the past few years as I've gotten into soapmaking and B&B, I find books/blogs on the chemistry behind it all quite fascinating as well. Dr. Dunn's book on soapmaking and Swiftcraftymonkey's B&B blog have been keeping me busy with plenty of reading material lately.


IrishLass


----------



## trishwosere (Jan 6, 2012)

My favourite novelists are:-
Phillippa Gregory
Alison Weir
Elizabeth Chadwick
all of the above tend to write about history which I love, but I also like
Michael Crichton
Adam Blake 
Tom Knox
I used to read books, but ran out of the space needed to store curing soap  , so I bought a kindle 12 months ago and I wouldn't be with out it.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 7, 2012)

I love loaning my books and ask that in return the person reading the book write a comment and date it.  I love looking at what people write about the books I love.


----------



## TheSoapSmith (Jan 14, 2012)

*book reader*

I actually got a sony book reader.  I find it to be better than using a kindle or nook.  It's similar to getting an mp3 player that is not an ipod.  the books can be transferred to other computers and reader's without having to worry about the location the book came from.

and my favorite authors are Anne McCaffrey, C.S. Lewis, J.R.R Tolkien, and other sci-fi and fantasy books.


----------



## Chay (Jan 14, 2012)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> I love loaning my books and ask that in return the person reading the book write a comment and date it.  I love looking at what people write about the books I love.


I love that!! What an awesome idea!


----------



## Deda (Jan 30, 2012)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Deda - Laurell K Hamilton is awesome.  Her newer books are odd, I like the older ones.  I think the next one is 19?  You have lots of good books ahead of you!



Odd is right. Or just porn. I've pretty much abandoned the series. I liked the mystery/crime solving parts. Those are mostly gone. Sad,I really enjoyed the first books.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 30, 2012)

I just read two books by Yrsa Sigguradottir and they were both pretty good mysteries set in Iceland.


----------



## Deda (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm currently reading the Kurt Wallander series by Henning Mankell, set in Sweden.  Good, honest, crime fiction.  

I was lead to this series by a "like link" after I read the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo series.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 30, 2012)

I love love love reading. I have 2 kindles (a 2nd generation 3G and the Fire) with over 900+ books on them. I also have about that many actual physical books - both hardback and paperback... 

I will read (and like) pretty much anything except biographies/autobiographies. 

Plus, I go to B&N or the local bookstore here if not weekly, then monthly. 
I would rather buy a book and have it whenever I want it than getting it from a library.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 31, 2012)

I have found a new series I am really enjoying, it is by Faith Hunter, the Jane Yellowrock series.  There are only 4 books, I am on number three.  Well written, good story.  She is a rouge vampire hunter.  I am pretty picky on what I will call a good book, this series has me reading like crazy to find out what happens!


----------

